# free support group related to social anxiety



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.coda.org/index12.php

http://www.coda.org/ajax_control.php?action=load_translation&language=1

There is in person meetings, online meetings, and phone meetings.

This is how it is related to social anxiety...

http://www.coda.org/tools4recovery/patterns-new.htm


----------

